# Best Beaches to find shark Teeth?



## Indy (Dec 20, 2006)

About 6 years back we went to a beach in Florida someone had suggested for a day to find shark teeth.  It was great and the kids loved it.  Now they want to go again and I cannot remember what beach it was.  It was on the gulf side and I think south of Sarasota.  Does anyone know of this beach or any other beaches that would do the trick?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLB (Dec 20, 2006)

Venice Beach.  Yes, just south of Sarasota.

I had a friend in my former life who lived there for awhile, and that is what that beach is known for.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 20, 2006)

Venice? I thought it was Vero? Oh well, one of em. shaggy


----------



## svwoude (Dec 20, 2006)

Definitely Venice!

Steve


----------



## Don (Dec 20, 2006)

IMHO, Englewood Beach beats Venice Beach.  The teeth are smaller but much more plentiful.  My usual rate of finding them is about 30 per hour.  Before we moved down here, we stayed for a week and I went back with almost 900, most of them found on the last two days.


----------



## JLB (Dec 20, 2006)

A partial score:

Venice: 2
Englewood: 1
Vero: O


----------



## Don (Dec 21, 2006)

I keep score this way:
Venice Beach - 8 teeth
Englewood Beach  about 2000 teeth
Or if you use averages:
Venice Beach 1 per hour
Englewood Beach  at least 30 per hour.
If I get les than that I consider it a bad day.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 21, 2006)

We find quite a few at Turtle Beach on the south end of Siesta Key (2 blocks from our home).  If you are staying on Siesta Key, this is very convenient!


----------

